# DC Judge B/W BOA 13 - where to buy?



## NYinfamous2k2 (Aug 5, 2009)

Heres a pair all black

DC MENS 2011 JUDGE SSNOWBOARD BOOTS-BLACK - eBay (item 120648941631 end time Dec-17-10 16:06:45 PST)

you just have to select your size in the drop down menu in the ad

by the way these boots ROCK!!!!!


----------



## doode1 (Sep 4, 2008)

Thanks but I was actually looking at last year model

http://www.comparestoreprices.co.uk/images/dc/dc-judge-2010-snowboard-boots.jpg


----------



## Horarik (Jul 7, 2009)

I had the same problem a week or two ago with size 9 Blk/wht. I ended up finding a pair on ebay. Would be worth a look.


----------

